# Anone using an invoicing app?



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

Is anyone using a good invoicing app? I'm currently using one that is ok but lack some features I'd like, such as sorting invoices by customer name.

This is my main invoicing and inventory program. I am very much a mobile business so just having a program on my computer wasn't working. I am also a stay at home mom and live in a small town where I often am doing business at restaurants, at sporting events, at the school pick up line. So I needed something I could use on the go. 

I've searched the forums and found posts on invoicing software but not any on an app based program.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you looked at Wave.com? it is a free online service for small businesses, 9 or less employee's and it has a invoice feature as well as an app for phones specifically for invoices.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

Paydirtapp.com

It's very simple and effective.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I also use Wave and the app on my iPhone. Works great for me.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

I will definitely check both those out!


----------



## piratepete92 (May 21, 2011)

jeannekay said:


> I will definitely check both those out!


I use Kashflow - it's UK based. great for invoicing, allows you to add a "pay by card" button that can integrate with paypal or stripe for free. I've got it integrated with WorldPay. Kashflow costs about £10 a month but does all my accounts and pulls the details from my bank. Main reason for it was to keep my accounts in order, but it's handy at invocies - it marks them as overdue and paid and has an automatic credit control. Other than that, using excel and exporting as a PDF was always fine for me. First post ever so hope it helps.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I love zoho books. They have online payment and customer portal without charging extra like quickbooks.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

You might want to check out invoice2go.com and invoiceASAP.com both are in the App Store and have web based Apps as well. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: invoicing app?*

I selected Apptivo software for my business. As it is an affordable software for small business also has a trial period with good customer satisfaction. 
Visit this link to know about invoices 
Invoices App Documentation - Apptivo


----------

